# Financial proof requirement for State sponsored (Subclass 190)



## Scribbler (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi All!

Since I've decided to apply for subclass 190(state sponsored) as my role comes under the CSOL, I'm only worried about the financial proof that needs to be shown.

1- Do we have to show both property and bank balance or is the bank balance amount sufficient enough?

2- What is the minimum amount that should be shown in the bank balance (Based on state)?

3- how many months of bank statement should be shown with the required amount at the time of visa process?

4- At which stage of the visa process do we have to show the financial proof?

5- Is it required to show that we still have the required amount in the bank even after we get the grant and how many more months do we need to show the bank balance after the grant is offered?(If applicable)

6- What kind of attestation is required for the financial proof?

**This is a huge hurdle in the plan for migration to Australia**


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

1. NO
2. NOT Required
3. NOT Required
4. NOT Required
5. NO
6. NOT Required


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Why NOT?


----------



## Scribbler (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi mithu93ku,

Did they ask you to show proof of funds?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Told you earlier no financial proof is required
Example : 
Quote By VICTORIA SS "We *do not require evidence* of these financial resources."
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

For NT it is requred... 
"Evidence of your financial capacity / net assets to settle in the NT"

Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa & Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

NT is the only state that asks for financial evidence. 
If at all you plan to apply for NT SS have em ready else other 7 states dont ask for financial proofs and neither does DIBP.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Queensland also required .... 
http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds_skilled.pdf


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

SA does not required but they can ask you at any stage if required.... 

" Applicants must ensure that they have sufficient funds for settlement when they arrive in South Australia. Evidence of financial capacity is not required. However, Immigration SA reserves the right to seek additional information or evidence at a later stage if necessary. The requirement depends on whether you are applying offshore or onshore."


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Scribbler said:


> Hi mithu93ku,
> 
> Did they ask you to show proof of funds?


In my case, WA asked for self declaration for my funds.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> SA does not required but they can ask you at any stage if required....
> 
> " Applicants must ensure that they have sufficient funds for settlement when they arrive in South Australia. Evidence of financial capacity is not required. However, Immigration SA reserves the right to seek additional information or evidence at a later stage if necessary. The requirement depends on whether you are applying offshore or onshore."


Hi mithu,

i'll be applying for SA.....so for SA i should have the funds cleared in my bank account or what?? or can i show them the property papers as well??? Also, can i show them the funds borrowed from my father?? 

I know i am being a questionaire now but your revert would really help me out.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mithu,
> 
> i'll be applying for SA.....so for SA i should have the funds cleared in my bank account or what?? or can i show them the property papers as well??? Also, can i show them the funds borrowed from my father??
> 
> I know i am being a questionaire now but your revert would really help me out.


Borrowing from parents would not help much. Show your properties and Jewelry as well. If possible make a asset valuation from a CA firm.


----------



## feroza hudwani (May 22, 2015)

Do I need to show financial proof or bank statement for Skilled visa 190, as i have been nominated for NSW Nomination, now want to apply for 190 visa.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

We don't have to show any documentary evidence of Financial capacity for NSW. 




feroza hudwani said:


> Do I need to show financial proof or bank statement for Skilled visa 190, as i have been nominated for NSW Nomination, now want to apply for 190 visa.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you may use Forex / Travel card for this purpose.

Many people in the forum who are from INDIA have used ICICI Bank Travel Card.




feroza hudwani said:


> Thx.
> Can i pay visa fee besides credit card and debit card to DIBP?


----------



## Oz16 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello Frds,

Is it necessary to show Financial proof / assest declaration for NSW State sponsored (Subclass 190) Visa.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mithu,
> 
> i'll be applying for SA.....so for SA i should have the funds cleared in my bank account or what?? or can i show them the property papers as well??? Also, can i show them the funds borrowed from my father??
> 
> I know i am being a questionaire now but your revert would really help me out.


Hi there 
Hope you are doing good

I really need you to help me out regarding Queensland 190 requirement for cash / Asset / Proof of funds

As you went through this procedure and got final invitation from queensland
it is requested to please guide me 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

I am applying for SA nomination. Would it be fine if my evidence on financial proof (if required) showing more cash/asset than I claimed in the application for nomination?


----------

